# Apple Store (Québec): clavier AZERTY ou QWERTY ?



## dknopfler (10 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Utilisateur de PC depuis de nombreuses années, je vais passer sous Mac très bientôt. Je pars habiter dans quelques mois au Canada, à Montreal et je souhaiterai vous poser une question.

Sur l'Apple Store Canada (en français), j'ai la possibilité de commander mon MacBook avec un clavier français. Cela correspond-il à l'AZERTY ou au QWERTY adapté pour le Québec ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Nathalex (10 Juin 2008)

C'est du QWERTY avec des accents. Assez bien foutu plutôt une fois que l'on est habitués.

Mais en aucun cas de l'AZERTY !


----------



## tartofour (10 Juin 2008)

Après avoir travaillé avec AZERTY et QWERTY québécois je dois dire que mon cur va au clavier du Québec. Ceci dit je suis né avec.


----------



## le_cubeur (10 Juin 2008)

tartofour a dit:


> Après avoir travaillé avec AZERTY et QWERTY québécois je dois dire que mon cur va au clavier du Québec. Ceci dit je suis né avec.


Et beh elle a du souffrir ta mère, c'est comme même assez gros un clavier oO


----------

